
General Magic documentary is finally getting a theatrical release - walterbell
https://www.cultofmac.com/623402/general-magic-documentary-is-finally-getting-a-theatrical-release/?__twitter_impression=true
======
bradknowles
The latest release on the list was in Austin, on 7/9/19, so sadly I think this
article is a bit out of date.

Maybe if they had more information on the general release?

